# Apple TV - AirPort Time Capsule- TV



## TheBaaubab02 (26 Février 2014)

Voilà je voudrais pouvoir 
1/ Regarder les films ou écouter mes morceaux en connectant mon Apple TV au routeur AirPort        Time Capsule en réseau, l'Apple TV elle sera connecter au TV par cable HDMI.

2/ Même choses mais plus simple je voudrais que ma TV(Wifi) se connecte a l'AirPort Time Capsule pour visionné les films et écouter mes morceaux. Cette solution m'éviterai d'acheter une Apple TV pour rien  Merci d'avance !


----------



## ChrisErnst (1 Mars 2014)

bonjour (ou bonsoir)
Je ne connais pas (car je ne possède pas) le "routeur AirPort Time capsule", mais il me semble que l'Apple TV sert justement à regarder des films sur la TV et écouter de la musique sur la chaine Hifi.  du moins c'est ce à quoi elle sert chez moi !
Mon Apple TV est connectée par wifi à mon iMac et à ma télé par câble HDMI d'une part, et par câble Cinch à ma chaîne hifi d'autre part. Ainsi, je peux visionner les films que j'enregistre ou que je télécharge avec mon iMac et/ou écouter la musique que je possède dans iTune (sur mon iMac) sur ma chaine hifi.
Il me semble que c'est ce que vous voulez ? Si oui, l'Apple TV est idéale 
bonne musique et bon film !


----------



## Tuncurry (1 Mars 2014)

TheBaaubab02 a dit:


> 2/ Même choses mais plus simple je voudrais que ma TV(Wifi) se connecte a l'AirPort Time Capsule pour visionné les films et écouter mes morceaux. Cette solution m'éviterai d'acheter une Apple TV pour rien



Salut, 

Si ta TV est connectée (comp.DLNA) alors tu devrais pouvoir afficher directement le contenu du disque dans l'interface TV d'accès aux devices.
Si l'encodage est supporté, (Avi, mkv, mp4...)  alors tu visionneras les films stockés.
Simple, quoi !


----------



## USB09 (28 Mars 2014)

Commencer, l'apple TV est un client et non un serveur. Il ne peut consulter un disque dur ou autre. Soit vous vous servez d'un Mac, d'un iPhone, d'un iPod, d'un iPad ou internet pour envoyer vos médias.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------

Dans le cas d'une Time capsule. 
Vous pourrez y avoir accès à vos disque durs via une application iOS. Ainsi se servir de votre iPhone comme une télécommande, envoyez en AirPlay. 
Attention, seul format lisible est le M4V ou MP4. 

Application iOS : FILE BROWSER, REMOTE FILES


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2014)

Il n'est pas revenu sur le forum depuis qu'il a posé sa question il y a un mois


----------



## USB09 (31 Mars 2014)

Je répond toujours pour compléter les demandes et ainsi serviront à d'autres.


----------



## Vmul (4 Avril 2014)

Juste une question comment as-tu branché l'Apple tv en Cinch?
Moi je l'utilise en HDMI pour la vidéo et pour la musique j'utilise mon airport express...


----------



## USB09 (13 Avril 2014)

L'Apple Tv est muni d'une prise HDMI et d'une sortie Audio numérique. 
Elle vous permet de voir vos films achetés sur l'itunes store (pas besoin de Mac)
Elle peut faire office d'air port pour la musique. Bien entendu il faut une chaîne hifi récente auquel cas il faudra y mettre un adaptateur vers Cinch. 

La Time capsule n'est pas indispensable pour qui n'a pas de Mac. c'est un routeur très puissant et on peut y connecter ses disques externes. 

Dans votre cas il serait encore plus simple de brancher en USB le disque sur la TV, non ?


----------

